

 Feedback for my Go server for processing images, survey included - ReshNesh
https://github.com/ReshNesh/pixlserv

======
ReshNesh
Link to the survey: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BnkzF-
KtW505FLjdVgfJ_ohAe8q...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BnkzF-
KtW505FLjdVgfJ_ohAe8qxXWDPkmZ7_m3158I/viewform)

Please have a look at the project page before filling the survey in. Many
thanks

